# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  A eshte e bukur raca shqiptare....

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Shume here ne Shqiptarët krenohemi se jemi popull i forte, i zgjuar dhe i bukur. Por e verteta ndodhet shume here larg fjaleve qe i mer era. Sigurisht ne cdo popull ekzistojne te bukur dhe te shemtuar, te zgjuar dhe jo etj, sepse kombet nuk prodhohen nga ndonje fabrike ku te gjitha mallrat jane i te njejtit stil. Gjithashtu bukuria nuk eshte gjithcka. Por pyetja ime eshte nese pergjithesisht mbi Shqiptaret/ët dominonjne karakteristikat zbukuruese apo shemtuese, duke bere gjithmone krahasimin me popujt e tjere?

mendimi im.... 
Femrat i kemi te bukura, i'a falte Zoti shpirtin, por meshkujt shumica jane sikur sa kane dale nga kopshti zollogjik (nga fytyrat e egera te cilat i dallojne).

Po ju c'mendim keni??
falemiNDERit

----------


## Mina

Me te bukur se raca jone s'ka! 
Nje pedagoge franceze shprehet: Shqiptaret jane te bukur sepse flasin me sy.

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

shqiptaret jane te bukur

----------


## Tironsja

Mos tja bejme qejfin shume vehtes.Nuk jemi aq race e bukur sa themi.I shifni gocat nga fshatrat sa te bukura jane?
Jami normal, por jo te bukur.Boll te shikosh misset tona e ti krahasosh me Miss Francen,Italin etj etj.
Femrat tona duken te bukura se bejne 5 ore tualet.Bukuria natyrale po humbet.

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

Si shpirt jena, me cuna e goca bashke.
Ene cunat, se kush kishte thene me siper qe s'jane gjo, une s'jam dakort me kete si rrusha jane, e kam fjalen vetem per tironcat ktu :shkelje syri:  llokuma jane te gjithe na kane zili, njisha fareeeee :shkelje syri:  
I pershendes te gjithe ku jane, tironca e tironce, se jon si ylla per kok time :buzeqeshje:  
Muuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Komplimente per temen se harrova, bye!

----------


## Veshtrusja

> A eshte e bukur raca shqiptare....


Shume.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fringo

ka gallate, te gjithe ju qe thoni jemi te bukur, keni resmet e dynjos neper avatare.
Rrace per se mbari jemi, te bukur dhe ekspresiv.

----------


## leci

Gallate ke kjo tema.
ka te bukur ashtu si ka edhe te shemtuar.
Me pelqeu ajo qe tha Mina..
Shqiptaret jane te bukur se flasin me sy..

----------


## Ihti

Jashte teme!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Jashte teme!

----------


## angeldust

Hmmm... nuk e di une po keta emigrantet shqiptare te Amerikes, kam pershtypjen qe konsiderohen si HOTTT nga amerikanet...  :ngerdheshje:  sidomos femrat shqiptare dmth.

----------


## Leila

... d.m.th. une qenkam delja e zeze ne kete rrace te "bukur"  :perqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

Angeldust, kure 38% e Amerikaneve jane bufaliqa, llogjike eshte t'i duken Shqiptaret sexy.

----------


## Brari

lol

ihti dhe Korazoni..mos harroni..
jeni te mis bukuria 
e jo te kinema iliria.

Sa i ke specat i tha shkodrani ati katunarit..

60 lek tha ai..(ne koh te partis ishin zakonisht 30 lek specat) ..

A mos i ke te mushun a..tha shkodrani..


lol


A jan te bukur Shqiptaret..

Jan jan po ma shum jan te lezetshem..lol.

Dikur bukuria u zgjaste Shqiptareve deri nga moshat 25-30 sot deri tek 18 kan bukuri pastaj ne pergjithsi te gjithe te bukurve  u bie nji si hije e coroditur..a mask e shplare..ne ftyre..
Stresi, frika per te ardhmen, pasiguria, babezia, djallezia.. konkurrenca e eger kudo etj etj.. ja u merr bukurine shqiptareve e i ben te pa lexueshem e pa sheqer sjelljen e fjalen pa te cilat ftyra nuk ka bukuri.
I shikoja ne TV vajzat tek gardhi Fakultetit me rastin e Konkurseve...
Huti, frike, egersi, uri, lakmi  etj  kish ne ftyrat e tyre..e kjo ja ul piket bukurise..

----------


## Fringo

Jashte teme!

----------


## Ihti

Megjithate te bukur jemi po he  :buzeqeshje: 
(Edituar pjeserisht)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Jashte teme!

----------


## ChuChu

Jashte teme!

----------


## Di68

Po fakti qe kemi shume rrudha ne fytyre a ju ka rene ne sy, nuk e kam fjalen per rrudhat e pleqerise por rrudhat nga ekspresiviteti i tepert.....edhe kete nuk e kemi vetem ne por gjithe ballkanasit.

----------


## Di68

Jashte teme!

----------

